# Ronald Reagan, RIP.



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

We've lost our best. God bless President Reagan.

'nuff said.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

My commander in chief, my hero. Thank God it was him sitting behind the desk while I was driving around with sixteen Poseidon missiles behind me in the 80's!
:thumbup: 

Rest in Peace Sir


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

:t: Here's one for the Gipper.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

God Bless You!


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

A truly legendary man.

God speed Mr. President.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

:broken: In my opinion he was the best president the U.S. of A. ever had. Much respect and sympathy goes to him and his family. He will be watching over our county from a higher place. God Bless!!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

His Pain is gone now and he's in a better place where all of his memories are with him.

He will not be forgotten!

RIP Mr. President!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

Here is a good one for you..... My son goes to an elementary school Newton called Memorial-Spaulding. When Reagan passed away all Flags in the state were ordered to half mast. Well after a few days I noticed that the flag at Memorial-Spaulding was still all the way up on the pole. Myself and a few other parents called and were told the principal of the school, Ms Bunny Myers, refused to lower the flag. After a few calls to city hall Ms. Myers finally gave in, but not in lowering the flag...She decided to just take down the flag all together instead of honoring a man she has no respect for. True story.....


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Wow, that's absolutely disrespectful, not only for Reagan, but for the country. Some people really irritate me.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I used to live in the Highlands...had an opportunity to work for Newton PD, too...kinda glad I took Horace Greeley's advice! Bunny....wasn't she Sergeant Carters's girlfriend? 8)


----------



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

Apparently she cant understand that lowering the flag is not for the man it is for the office that he held.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ahhhhhh....................

She needs to be fired, or at least reprimanded by the School committee, Selectmen, and Superintendant. Where was Channel 5?
:shock:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Probably the greatest president since Eisenhower; history will remember him as the man most responsible for *winning* the cold war and putting the Soviets out of business. History will remember Clinton as the cheater who has sex with his twenty-year old intern then lie about it under oath.....what a role model......


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

Ronald Reagan wisdom :

- after he was shot he said to his wife : "Honey, I forgot to duck"

-while being wheeled into the operating room he quipped to the doctors: " I hope you're a
all Republicans"

- to the terrorists he warned: "you can run but you can't hide you cowardly jackals"

_he also said : the difference between a Republican and a Democ rat is that the Republicans wish everyday were the Fourth of July, the Democ rats wish everyday were April 15'th

Ronald Reagan had true class and wisdom


----------

